# A trip to Rare Fish



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

View attachment 40257


View attachment 40258


View attachment 40259


View attachment 40261


View attachment 40262


View attachment 40263


View attachment 40264


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

c00l pix


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

very good pics, i like theone of the clams,


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

just seeing the live plants is enough to make me wanna get a salt water tank.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great pictures Don.
Thanks


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

the grinch said:


> just seeing the live plants is enough to make me wanna get a salt water tank.
> [snapback]789516[/snapback]​


The only plants in those pics are in the first shot, the corals, clams and the rest are all animals.

Great pics, I like the whatever-it-is in pic #3.

-PK


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet pics. Looks like you got to see some cool stuff!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

What kinds of fish are those? I think I see a chaca chaca cat, frontosa and datnoid I think, but my IDing sucks.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

spectacular !! i like the frontosa


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Sweet pics. Looks like you got to see some cool stuff!
> [snapback]789544[/snapback]​


If you're looking for really rare fish (either freshwater or saltwater), Wes is the man. Fortunately, he's also a community sponsor here... A lot of my fish come from him.

Pics:

#1 They are called monster fish from Peru. Looks kinda like a stone fish.
#2 Moba frontosa
#3 Forgot what it's called...








#4,5,6 Coral and clams from his reef tanks
#7 New Guinea datnoid (about 15")


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

sweet!!!them clams are banging...


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

i was at his store wednesday (yesterday) its pretty cool. i was in the area so i just stopped by. he gave me some free stuff for my snowflake eel and seemed very knowledgeable and really friendly. I will definately be going back their. he has some unique fish and some good prices.

bryan


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats some sweet fish and corals


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That New Guinea Dat is a beast


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

DonH said:


> View attachment 40259


OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice, and is that from fugupuff? as that rare fish?
or another one?
very nice pix don!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Awesome looking pics!
Nice Front!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

is that second pic a tilapia marie?


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

nice pics









Prehistoric moster fish _Thalassophryne amazonica_ are cool. kept one a few years ago. spend most of their time under the sand though and hard to get off live foods


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great shots Don.

I need to head down there soon. . .


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

isnt that 3rd fish a roseline shark or something? Last time I saw one of those, they're 80 bux each.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice donnie..thanks for sharing those photos..what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice donnie..thanks for sharing those photos..what kind of camera do you have?
> [snapback]792750[/snapback]​


Nikon D70


----------

